# Anyone have a recipe for Blackberry-Apple wine?



## RayFotis (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I am new to winemaking, and new to the forum. I have made a Riesling with a juice concentrate kit, and now want to try to make a wine from scratch (starting with fruit, and not a bag of juice) for the first time. I tasted a Blackberry-Apple wine that was delicious, but cant seem to find any recipes online to give it a shot. Any help? Remember, im a noob... Any help is appreciated! Thanks!

Ray


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 13, 2011)

Best bet is to make a batch of both and blend them before bottling.. Most good mixed fruit wine are blended, grape or other..


----------



## Shins (Sep 14, 2011)

Blending is a great idea.

i would also encourage you to experiment. wine making is a creative art and the best way to learn is experiment.

besides, wine is pretty hard to really screw up. 

here is a basic recipe that wiil work for just about anything.

one gallon

about eighty percent of a gallon of juice.

two to two and a half pounds of sugar.

yeast.


simple as that.

if you do not go the blend route taste your must before you start the ferment.


----------



## SBWs (Sep 14, 2011)

1 Gallon Recipe for Blackberry/Apple

1 96 oz bottles of Great Value 100% Apple Juice (Walmart Brand)
2 12 oz jars Seedless Blackberry Preserves (Giant Brand)
5 12 oz bottles of water
12 ozs Sugar to S.G. 1.085
½ tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 ½ tsp Acid Blend (pH 3.4 Acid 6.25)
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp yeast energizer
¼ tsp Tannin
1 Campden Tablet 
1 pack Lalvin K1-V1116 yeast (DAY 2)

I made this when I first started out and was surprised how well it came out. After aging for a year it was very good. Only bad part is I only have 1 bottle left after that year.


----------



## Tess (May 19, 2013)

I love the ingredients. Do you have to full recipe? Im assuming that you back sweeten with the Blackberry Preserves, am I right? Im still new at this. is the Camden Tablet used to stabilize at the end. What order do you add these ingredients


----------



## SBWs (May 19, 2013)

Everything but the yeast goes in on the first day, yeast on second day. After fermentation was complete I stabilized with 1 Campden tablet and 1/2 tsp Potassium Sorbate then degassed and used simple syrup to backsweeten to taste. 

Like I said I made this when I first started. Today I would only add the campden tablet after fermentation was complete and then wait 90 days for wine to clear. Then stabilize with another campden tablet (k-meta) and Potassium Sorbate and then backsweeten to taste.


----------



## saramc (May 20, 2013)

Kind of reverse of SBW, I made a blackberry pear blend (awesome, all gone)...need to make more

2 quarts of Knudsens? brand Pear Juice
2-16 oz jars blackberry preserves/jam
Sugar to reach target SG, 1.090 was nice
3/4-1 tsp acid blend
Use addl juice or water to reach 1 gallon plus 3 cups total volume
Followed staggered nutrient addition
1.5 more pectic enzyme than normal
K-meta
Yeast: K1V or Cuvee or Cotes de Blanc
Tannin, optional
Also added bentonite preferment
* Little if no sugar may need to be added to reach target OG, the jam is sweet! Bulk aged for a year, degassed naturally, no additional finings added. Was a treat served dry, and quite nice backsweetened by 0.004 with a bit of vanilla simple syrup.


----------



## Tess (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. There is a winery close by who makes a Blackberry, Apple wine called black jack. Its my families favorite. I like to make something like it or as close as I can get


----------



## wineon4 (May 21, 2013)

I have a Blackberry/Apple we like 

6 Gallon batch

40 lb wild picked blackberries
3 gallon WalMart apple juice
8lb sugar, or enough to be around a SG of 1.09 
Yeast energizer and nutrient
Red Star Cuvee yeast
Bentonite

I start all my fruit wines by putting the fruit into a blender and liquidfiy them into a pulp. Place the liquidfied fruit into a 10 gallon primary. I know most use a bag and whole fruit. I feel this method gives a more intense flavor but it is a real pain to rack.

Add apple juice

Disolve sugar in boiling water until clear and add to primary

Add energizer and nutrient and, bentonite (mixed per Pkg)

Add water to the 6 gallon amount, won't be much

Check acid for a % of .65 to .70

I pitch the yeast on the first day, I know others use K-Meta now but I do not. Don't like over use of sulfites. Good yeast feed well, will overcome. 

I stir the pulp in the primary 2x a day be carful of foaming hence the 10 gallon primary

Ferment in primary until SG of around 1.02 then rack into secondary, during this racking into secondary I don't worry much about sediment as bentonite needs to transfer also, just so it is not to much or it will come out the airlock.

Allow to ferment down to .0990 or until it is stable at a level in the range below 1.0 Second racking takes place now and I add pectic enzyme at this time. 

Next racking takes place in about a week

Allow to age in secondary until clear then stabilize, bottle now if you like too, I bottle a couple weeks after stabilizing.

Backsweeten to your taste My wife likes it sweet so I go to around 1.004

This wine just received a Double Gold at Windber's Wine in the Park.


----------



## Tess (May 21, 2013)

Thanks wineon4, Im going to try this one. With one alteration though. lol
Im not as dedicated as you are. Id buy 40 bs of frozen before Id pick 40 lbs of blackberries. 
I cant even imagine it. I manage to pick just enough for a couple cobblers in the summer and its an all day Job in the heat getting bitten and stung. Even then its no where near 40 lbs. Im impressed!!! Thanks for this. Its going to be on my list..lol


----------



## wineon4 (May 21, 2013)

Tess, we pick about 100lb a year. I made 6 gallon of Blackberry, 6 gallon of Blackberry Apple, and 5 gallon of Blackberry Blueberry. The blueberries were also picked at a local blueberry farm. Good luck with this wine, blackberry can be a tough one to get right, but I feel that no other wine can get such an intense fruit flavor as blackberry. I make primarily fruit wines and have developed some good recipes.


----------

